# looking for new LGD



## treeclimber233 (Oct 17, 2013)

I was wondering if it would be worth my while to look into a Great Pyr rescue group for a dog.  Would they (meaning dogs) be working dogs or probably pets?  Would the people understand the dogs are happy living in the barn or would they want me to keep the dog in the house?  Anybody every try that avenue to get a dog?  A friend of mine has one she wants to give me but she lives 5 hours away and my truck is broke down.  I don't want the dog in my car.  This dog is also a sister of the one I had and he had a few screws loose (if you know what I mean).  He definitely took his job seriously and patrolled the fence line.  But he was terrified of vehicles and strangers.  And also thunderstorms and getting worse all the time about them.  So I am not sure I want her even tho my friend says she is not like that.  Also people here say not to get another female because of the female border collie I already have.


----------



## secuono (Oct 17, 2013)

I know a few people on FB who have adopted a LGD and they worked out. But just pick carefully and be ready to put in a lot of work and possibly return the dog in the end.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Oct 18, 2013)

*Around here Rescues will NOT adopt to farms. NONE of the LGD rescues will, nor will the Gentle Giants Rescue Group or the Molosser Rescue Group.*


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 18, 2013)

found the same thing here in NC


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm in North Texas and although the Texas Great Pyrenees (TGPR)rescue has many Pyrs available for adoption as house dogs, they have a small group of adoptable dogs that are specifically LGDs.  It's where I got my LGD, Miller, and he is fantastic!  I got him a few months ago.  He's about 3 years old, and he's the best behaved dog I've ever known.  He's great with the goats, chickens, guineas, cats ... everyone loves Miller! (except the coyotes, skunks, possums and hawks )

The TGPR has a couple of foster families that live on land with goats, chickens, etc so the LGD rescues can keep doing what they do best.  They're pretty honest about any issues the dogs have.  For example, not all the dogs do well with chickens.  

Not sure what's available in your area, but it's definitely worth looking into.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Oct 18, 2013)

I left one group a message about looking for a LGD and they never called back.  Sometimes I wonder about the people that think all dogs MUST sleep in the bed with them.  I know a few people that have given their bed to the dogs and they sleep on the couch or floor.  Don't they realize not all dogs are happy sleeping at the owners feet?


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Oct 29, 2013)

I wonder sometimes too.  I know certain dog breeds were bred to be lap dogs and are meant to be inside, but there are many working dog breeds who were bred to be outside, and they love it!  Some people just don't get that.  Miller doesn't mind being indoors in short intervals, but he is happiest when he's outside with his goats.  Even when we take him out of the goat pen to go for a walk (he _loves _ walks), he is always eager to return to his flock.  

Lol - the lady at the Great Pyr rescue told me a story about a neighbor who asked her what was "wrong" with his Great Pyr.  When asked what the problem was, the neighbor said that the dog, who was well-loved and taken care of, just wouldn't stay home.  It always got out and went over to a house down the road.  Turns out the house down the road had goats. She politely informed the neighbor that the Pyr was doing exactly what it was bred to do.


----------

